# Guess the breed



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a pure bred dog, any guesses what breed?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't know, but it's pretty!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was guessing weimeramer because of the color. But they are very shorthaired. 0_P

*runs away to google gray hunting dogs*

Weimeramers can be long-haired?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

They have silver labs...maybe they have silver goldens too? Otherwise I'd vote Weimer as well.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Iwas going to say a Weimer crossed with a Golden until I read it was purebred


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

weimaraner and Australian shepherd


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm guessing a long haired weimaraner


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I was going to say Weimer x golden!

But I guess long haired Weimer...now that I realize they exist!!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Long-haired Weimaraners


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

2Retrievers222 said:


> Long-haired Weimaraners


Very interesting, thanks for providing the link


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

The dog in the top picture doesn't have a weimer face though, does he?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd go with long haired Weim.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Isn't that cool? I never knew there were long coated Weims. Very pretty.


----------

